# New trick (at least to me!) For Bass



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

So I tried my hand at wacky rigging a "senko" like worm. No big improvement for me on hits or catches anyway. Decided to try some trial and error. So I texas rigged a wacky worm. The water was really clear with about 4 feet of visibility. I threw out about 10 feet and it did it't thing on the way down. But then I gave a little tug just to see how it swims. It don't. But.....

I found a great new way to fish for bass. When I let the work hit the bottom then shook the tip of my pole a little the worm would come up off the bottom and make oddly realistic movements. Never the same but in general it would come up, turn, flip, or twist then suspend for a second before falling. Reminded me of how a fish following your lure will abruptly stop, turn and suspend when the lure gets to far or it loses interest.

Threw it as far as I could and worked it back to me. Then started hitting floating weed beds, pulling off the side, then working it to the next bed. Worked like a charm for me!

Hope this puts another one in your bag of tricks but has anyone else hears of this? Or is this already a technique people know and use and you're just laughing at my newbie self?

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

It is a known but, hardly used technique. If you want the same style of action check out Zoom Trick worms. They imitate crawlers like a charm I caught my 2012 Personal Best on one last week.

Also, with Trick worms try to keep the color dark purple/black or pink. For clear water they are nuts!


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

If you texas rig a senko, this is arguably the most common way to use a senko. I won 2nd a month or so ago in a bass tourny doin this. My favortie are the gary yamamoto yamasenkos 5 inch in white. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay? I guess I though I was reinventing the wheel here.... well at least I stumbled onto a trick I can use effectivly. May think about the yamamoto trick worms but for now I will simply have to use what I got. (Apparently the wife was checking up on me because she seems to ask about charges everytime I make a tackle purchase? Then asks me why MY tacklebox seems to be a little more full everytime she sees it! LoL!)


I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

KWaller said:


> If you texas rig a senko, this is arguably the most common way to use a senko. I won 2nd a month or so ago in a bass tourny doin this. My favortie are the gary yamamoto yamasenkos 5 inch in white.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Why wud white be atractive to bass?is there a color of pray it matches I've never seen a white crawfish? Just askin not sure why

cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

KWaller said:


> If you texas rig a senko, this is arguably the most common way to use a senko. I won 2nd a month or so ago in a bass tourny doin this. My favortie are the gary yamamoto yamasenkos 5 inch in white.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


My local walmart sells the Yum Dingers in white for only $1. I don't know if that's typical but it seems like a steal to me. I haven't yet used them but I definitely bought a bag.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

some baitfish have white/pearl coloring. a senko is really mimicking a wouded baitfish.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> some baitfish have white/pearl coloring. a senko is really mimicking a wouded baitfish.


exactly, it looks like an emerald shiner or Shad dying. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

My friend Mike uses senko's like this all the time. Try doing it with flukes too. Flukes are pretty versatile and be worked on the top, subsurface, or on the bottom, like you described.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mr A, try rigging them with a regular hook texas style, but without the weight. And a 3-4" pearl/pepper kicks butt falling slowly from the surface, or the 2 tones with a dark top lighter bottom(key lime, red shad, etc..)
Edit... opps re-read post, you didn't mention a weight... oh well. Good way to rig em.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

celtic11 said:


> My local walmart sells the Yum Dingers in white for only $1. I don't know if that's typical but it seems like a steal to me. I haven't yet used them but I definitely bought a bag.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


i have both yamamoto and yumm dingers and they arent much different i just started using a wacky rig here lately and the dingers do fall a tad bit faster imo but the difference i dont think is worth 5-7 dollars so i wont be gettin any more yamamotos


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

jason_0545 said:


> i have both yamamoto and yumm dingers and they arent much different i just started using a wacky rig here lately and the dingers do fall a tad bit faster imo but the difference i dont think is worth 5-7 dollars so i wont be gettin any more yamamotos


One store I go to sells the Yamamotos for $5.36 a bag and the Yum for $4.99 a bag. At that rate ill stick with the motos, but wallyworld has the dingers in white, and also a purpley color with one end being about 1" yellow for $1. Its hard to find a bag of any kind of soft plastics for $1.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

what walmart are those at??? The ones with the chart tip on the end is my tourny partners fav color!


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Scum_Frog said:


> what walmart are those at??? The ones with the chart tip on the end is my tourny partners fav color!


They're at the walmart in Lima. Im not sure of they're like that everywhere or not. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Okay? I guess I though I was reinventing the wheel here.... well at least I stumbled onto a trick I can use effectivly. May think about the yamamoto trick worms but for now I will simply have to use what I got. (Apparently the wife was checking up on me because she seems to ask about charges everytime I make a tackle purchase? Then asks me why MY tacklebox seems to be a little more full everytime she sees it! LoL!)
> 
> 
> I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


True, while wacky rigging isn't exactly new it's amazing the number of times that I *DO NOT* think of it when the bite is slow. Definitely a technique that should be more "front of mind!"


----------

